# What's your favorite fishing shows???



## lswoody (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine is "Bill Dance Outdoors", then "The Bass Pros". I watch a few others too but these are my #1 and 2 respectively. I 've never done this but I watched "In-fisherman's Ice Fishing Guide" show today and I really liked it. They were catching channel cats, some kind of eel and 2 or 3 other kinds of fish. Looked like alot of fun but the lakes down my way down ice up thick enough for that. What shows do you like???? Good fishin, Scott Woody


----------



## poolie (Mar 9, 2010)

Since DirectTV and Versus had their falling out I really haven't had any fishing shows worth watching :-(


----------



## njTom (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Hank Parker outdoors
2. Bass Pros
3. Lindner's angling edge
4. North American Fisherman
5. City Limits Fishing
6. Fishing University
7. Hook N Look
8. One More Cast W/ Shaw Grigsby
In no Partucular order  

They all come on Versus on Saturday's so I DVR them and watch throughout the week. I don't care for Roland, Bill, or Jimmy to much, so I don't record them.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Lunkerville with Mike D (https://www.lunkerville.com if you don't have World Fishing Network)
2. Hank Parker Outdoors
3. City Limits Fishing w/ Mike Iaconelli
4. The Bass Pros
5. Hook N' Look

All are on Versus, except for Lunkerville. Check them out if you can, lots of good info for every experience level.


----------



## jeremyt (Mar 9, 2010)

I have dish network so I had to order WFN, I DVR all the Bass shows, I think my favorite of all though would be City Limits on Versus. Bass Edge, Jarrett Edwards Outdoors, Classic patterns and Shaw Grigsby are all good in my book too.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 9, 2010)

I cant believe no one has mentioned "World's Greatest Fishing Show" with Mark Zona.. The best show ever, by far


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

City Limits and Charlie Moore Outdoors(local guy that does local waters).


----------



## poolie (Mar 9, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I cant believe no one has mentioned "World's Greatest Fishing Show" with Mark Zona.. The best show ever, by far



I'm not sure I learn too much from the Z-Man, but I do like watching his show... he's a trip.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 9, 2010)

poolie said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I cant believe no one has mentioned "World's Greatest Fishing Show" with Mark Zona.. The best show ever, by far
> ...



I always pick entertainment over education...maybe thats the reason I haven't caught any fish in the last few trips. haha


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 9, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > nathanielrthomas said:
> ...


I watch to learn....and I must admit, my picks above certainly helped me achieve better results last year. I'm eager to step it up another notch.

As far as entertainment and light tips are concerned, I will gladly agree with you that Mark Zona will capture your attention. A very funny and personable guy.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 9, 2010)

poolie said:


> Since DirectTV and Versus had their falling out I really haven't had any fishing shows worth watching :-(



unfortunately in the same boat

I can't stand Charlie Moore on ESPN2, that has to be the worst


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 9, 2010)

Wisconsin Water and Woods
Linders Fishing Edge
Bass Pro Shops Fishing

About the only three I get excited about watching.


----------



## Brine (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a reminder for you Bill Dance fans....

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11896

3 weeks left to enter for March.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2010)

Brine said:


> Just a reminder for you Bill Dance fans....
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11896
> 
> 3 weeks left to enter for March.



Bill Dance is the man! 2004 with my Son:


----------



## river_wolf (Mar 10, 2010)

Bill Dance
Bass Pros

Now that I work 3rd shift, I can watch them!!


----------



## njTom (Mar 10, 2010)

Jim said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder for you Bill Dance fans....
> ...



Jim
Are you holding a picture of Jimmy Houston??


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2010)

:LOL2: No, that is a picture of Bill Dance.


----------



## Crankworm (Mar 10, 2010)

I like to watch Flats Class on WFN and just about any of the saltwater stuff. We don't have all the crazy fish colors up here like they get down south, the brightest fish we have is the yellow perch.

On a side, I believe the Bill Dance pic is the first 1 i've seen of Jim, he doesn't look like I imagined(not that I sit around imagining Jim)


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2010)

Crankworm said:


> I like to watch Flats Class on WFN and just about any of the saltwater stuff. We don't have all the crazy fish colors up here like they get down south, the brightest fish we have is the yellow perch.
> 
> On a side, I believe the Bill Dance pic is the first 1 i've seen of Jim, he doesn't look like I imagined(not that I sit around imagining Jim)



I'm allot skinnier now! :LOL2:


----------



## Nevillizer (Mar 10, 2010)

Jaws.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 10, 2010)

WFN, how much extra does it cost on Dish network????? And what other outdoor channels do they offer?????? I have Versus, Sportsmans Channel, Outdoor Channel and ESPN2. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Crankworm (Mar 10, 2010)

lswoody said:


> WFN, how much extra does it cost on Dish network????? And what other outdoor channels do they offer?????? I have Versus, Sportsmans Channel, Outdoor Channel and ESPN2. Thanks!!!!!!!




If you have those channels you may already have WFN its channel 394 down near the tennis and golf channels. I wish Dish Network could get the channels into some kind of order based on subject matter.


----------



## 12_Tinner (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Canadian Fishin shows that I like are:

Fish'n Canada
Dave Mercer's Facts of Fishing The Show
Real Fishing with Bob Izumi
Extreme Angler Television
Fish TV

About all we get here with a few more shows thrown into the mix


----------



## D-Man (Mar 11, 2010)

1 . Bill Dance hands down! He's not only is a great fisherman, he explains everything you need to know. My 7 year old son loves his shows. 2. World's greatest fishing show. The Z- Man !! He's just like us, but he's on national T.V. 3. City Limits. N.J mike, he's a riot. :LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Mar 11, 2010)

Crankworm said:


> lswoody said:
> 
> 
> > WFN, how much extra does it cost on Dish network????? And what other outdoor channels do they offer?????? I have Versus, Sportsmans Channel, Outdoor Channel and ESPN2. Thanks!!!!!!!
> ...




Do not have channel 394. It just goes to channel 400.


----------



## dunk50 (Mar 11, 2010)

City Limits, Mike's got game!!! =D>


----------



## jeremyt (Mar 16, 2010)

lswoody said:


> Crankworm said:
> 
> 
> > lswoody said:
> ...




Its around 5-8 bucks a month but its a 12-20 channel package cant exactly recall and I don't have a statement on me. Not bad but the other channels aren't that great.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 17, 2010)

bill dance
bass pro
lunkerville
lynder
wfl
bass pro extreme

I have Dish and outdoor channel, wish I had WFN. Might cancel outdoor and get WFN instead.


----------



## poolie (Mar 17, 2010)

FYI... Versus and Directv kissed and made up! As of March 15th channel 603 is alive and well. Happy days are here again!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 17, 2010)

Bill Dance, Bass Pros, and City limits for education.
Zona and Jimmy Houston for entertainment.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 18, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Bill Dance, Bass Pros, and City limits for education.
> Zona and Jimmy Houston for entertainment.



Well said stew, but jimmy houston is also very educational. Im so glad i took his advice and got that aluminum soap bar looking thing to take the smell of dip and cigarettes off my hands before I touch my trick worms... Fish dont know what hit em. hahaha


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 18, 2010)

The Mad Fisherman, Charlie Moore.


----------

